# producing own eggs



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

im thinking of going surragacy route,i still have my own eggs and would like to use them with hubbys sperm,but i understand i will have to take drugs ect to make sure i have enough eggs,does anyone know how much this will cost to do?


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

What will happen is you will go through the IVF proceedure up to egg collection.  Your surrogate will then go through the IVF proceedure without the stimms and will then have the egg transfer on your behalf. 

I know it is more expensive then normal IVF because you have 2x lots of drugs, 2x lots of tests, 2x lots of scans and 2x lots of counselling.

If you have got a surrogate through one of the agencies (SUK or COTS) you will also have to pay the surrogate for her lost earnings, travel to the clinic, money for the transfer and anything else she is out of pocket by. 

As for the IVF costs you would be better contacting the clinic ypou plan to use as they might do a "package deal" for surrogacy. 

Hope this helps and good luck.

T xx


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks for that,thing is if it will cost that much i would go for ivf as i can still carry a baby,but sadly cant afford that so looks like it will have to be just using hubbys sperm(sorry not sure what its called)


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

If you are looking for a cheap option surrrogacy isn't it.  

You will have to pay your surrogate expenses which tend to be in the region of £10,000+.  Not to mention the fees to join one of the agencies which tend to be about £600, tests for hubby to make sure his sperm is ok, CMV tests, etc.  You can easily run up costs of £15,000 - £20,000 pursuing surrogacy.  

Perhaps your best bet is to look in to Egg Share or see if you can get an NHS go.

T xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Got to admit, I've never heard of anyone that can potentially carry their own baby, look to go through surrogacy, irrespective of the cost.  However I think Tashja will now have well and truely ruled that option out for you as the 'cheap option'.

Wishing you all the best though in finding the finances you need to at least give you a chance of having a baby.


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

think i was thinking that if my husband used his sperm then it would not cost a lot ,only expensis to friend,we cant afford ivf which is our only option of having our own child,wasent really sure what the procedure was or would cost to use my eggs,so thats rulled out too,hope you understand where i was coming from...suex


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Expenses alone for a surrogate can be up to £10,000/£12,000. 

You need to remember that you need to treat that pregnant surrogate like you would treat yourself if you were pregnant - she will need maternity clothes, vitamins, loss of earnings, childcare if she is kept in hospital, travel to and from appointments, items for her hospital bag, homehelp if her sickness is bad, take aways for her family if she cannot cook for them, the list goes on.

You also need to take into account things like life insurance and a will for your surrogate as this is also up to you to arrange - I am not sure of figures for the life insurance but I believe mine was in the region of £20.00 per month 2 years ago.  This is something that cannot be scrimped on - you only need to read Jo and Carolines Diary on this board to realise how dangerous surrogacy can be.  I also know this first hand as I lost a tube and nearly died due to an ectopic pregnancy following a surrogacy arrangement. 

Also even if you are doing Straight Surrogacy (DH's Sperm and Surros Eggs) your husband will still need STD tests and CMV Tests - as will your surrogate.  Sometimes the STD's can be done on the NHS but I think the CMV would need to be done privately.  You also need certain equipment to allow you to undertake home insemination's - instead cups, etc. 
  
Again you will need to allow for some legal fees - it is not just a case of your friend has a baby and hands it over to you.  You need to get a Parental Order and go through the Courts - this is not free either and all these expenses will happen on top of the normal baby stuff you will need when baby gets here. 

If you have a friend willing to help then that is great.  Obviously you need to know you can trust her and this is something she really wants to do.  If you do not have a friend to help then joining one of the agencies can add up to £1,000 on to the cost - joining fees, annual fees, tests, CRB Checks, etc. 

Please realise that I am not trying to put you off - that is not why I am a moderator on this board.  I am merely trying to make you see that doing even straight surrogacy is not cheap  and it is not a decision to be taken lightly by you or your friend.  

In these cases honesty is the best policy - I do not want you to set your heart on doing this and then realise that it is actually more expensive then IVF for yourself.  Not to mention that fact that you will lose the experience of carrying your own baby.  

If I can be of any more help please feel free to contact me and I will help as much as I can. 

((hugs))

T xx


----------

